# Leaves falling off...?



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

I started noticing the leaves on my water wisteria are falling off and floating to the top :/ I've never had a planted tank, and I've only had the plants for about 3 or so weeks.
Also, in the first picture, I noticed there's one leaf that turned clearish and is limp...
Why is this happening and what should I do to fix it?
I don't have any root tabs or anything, should I get some? Or some other plant fertilizer thingy?


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

To be successful with aquatic plants, the regular use of fertilizer is necessary. This is especially true in relatively new set-up. I've had great success with the Seachem Flourish series of additives. Wisteria, though easy to grow, still needs to be fed. However, root tabs are not necessary.

If the stems start to soften, trim off the tops and try again. Another way to deal with them Is to use plant weights and they will root naturally.

Good luck and have fun with your​ newly planted tank.


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

Also something to think about those rounded leaves look like immersed growth. So i'm guessing you got them semi recently. So they are probably gonna melt or fall off. The frilly leaves are submerged growth and from the pictures look to be doing well. So don't sweat it if the round leaves are falling off. IMO


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Pinkieswear said:


> Also something to think about those rounded leaves look like immersed growth. So i'm guessing you got them semi recently. So they are probably gonna melt or fall off. The frilly leaves are submerged growth and from the pictures look to be doing well. So don't sweat it if the round leaves are falling off. IMO


Ah, thank you that seriously helped A LOT! I feel much better now.
Yes, I've had the plants about 3 weeks and yeah it is the roundish leaves that are falling off/melting.
Thank you again!!!!!!


----------

